# Tough Year



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

So far my season has been very tough, guess I had to bring it down to the wire for the added excitement. I have seen a lot of smaller bucks and a couple shooters but they managed to give me the slip every freaking time. Until monday, a deer that I actually passed in early october in hopes of a chance at something bigger and more mature. Im not a fan of shooting 2.5 year olds but nothing I hate more than eating a tag. Not even getting good trail cam pics, so when this guy walked in a second time there was no question. 

And anyone who comments on the shot will be ignored, just because you cant slip it in there doesnt mean I cant. Dead with 50 yards, less than 10 seconds.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice buck. was that the only shot you had? i shot a doe there same place and it went down in 50 yrds to with very little blood inside when i gutted it. cleanest gut job i ever did.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice deer. But if you aren't a fan of shooting 2.5 yos ,but you keep doing it, how are you going to get and older deer? 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

It was pretty much full of blood, messiest gut job I ever had to do. The arrow barely poked through the bottom......I don't like shooting 2.5 because I'm not shooting bigger deer. Usually plenty around. If you're only shooting one buck a year you're not going to deplete the buck population to any extent. Past 2 years I've shot 3.5's. year before I ate a tag and in 08 another 3.5.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer, congratulations.

However to take that shot and expect no feedback is just as unreasonable as the shot you took. There are a lot of new or inexperienced bowhunters that read this forum. There is no way that you should be promoting that type of shot. It is an extremely poor shot selection for a multitude or reasons. 

I'm sure that is not a shot you would promote being taken, right?

Again congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you telling us you think that deer's 2.5 years old? That's a 3.5 year old every day. Nice deer.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen bigger 2.5 year olds. As far as the shot, just had a buddy make the same shot but he did it by accident. I will say nice deer. Like the spread on that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You have entirely different standards than me if you "settled" for that deer!!!!Lol


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys....and I know it's a 2.5.... Had it aged, as well as last years 8 point it was a 163 and 3.5 yo. I couldn't believe it myself. Taxidermist told me my first 140" deer was 2.5. Had him save the skull and lower jaw. Took them to a wildlife biologist proffesor and he confirmed. I did this 2-3 times before I believed them. I hunt the same area never really roam so I don't know if it's genetics or food availability. I'd say just a combination of both.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

dmgonfishin55,
Congratulations, on a fine buck! 

I wish I could "settle" for a buck like that, as my season has been tough too.
The Deer Gun Season offers some hope, as I have a new handgun that should get the deed done. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice buck,wish i had to settle for one like him! As for the shot,whatever trips your trigger. I have shot with some of the best shooters in the world and I doubt to many of them would say they are good enough to "slip one in there" I did in once and only got one lung and the deer went for a mile,my buddie found it the next day still alive. Never again will I take a front shot with my bow.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I was dumbfounded when my 142" 196 pound dressed buck was 2.5 years old. Just depends on genetics and food I guess.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Stupid shot, why take the risk ? Soooooo stupid. Refuse to say congrats to someone who has little care if they wound a deer

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't understand the "eating a tag" comment. Bow season goes on for quite awhile.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

kprice said:


> Stupid shot, why take the risk ? Soooooo stupid. Refuse to say congrats to someone who has little care if they wound a deer
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If it was a head on shot, I would take it. I was saying my buddy hit a twig and it just happened to hit the jugular. I think you're being a little harsh. If the man is confident in his abilities, for all we know, he may drop a deer with that shot 99 out of 100 times. I know I'm not that good but maybe he is and if the deer is down, the deer is down. Just sayin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

And as a side note, anyone who shoots at a deer with any weapon has a chance of wounding and not killing. Thee is no such thing as a sure shot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Madeye- I was too! That's why I had to repeat the process over lol. 

In the past 10 years I've been able to get on 0 bucks in the late season just not something I've figured out.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Odd angle and/or frontal angle shots are all about the shooter's confidence in their shooting ability and knowledge of deer anatomy.

I have a hunting buddy that takes frontal shots all the time and kills them all. Whereas I do NOT have that same confidence to take those shots, so I don't.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...love the spread! In terms of the shot, it got the job done. If you're confident in the shot, let the arrow fly!


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

The only way to tell the age is to have the teeth analyzed via cementum annuli. It similar to how a tree is aged...counting the rings in a section of the teeth. Even tooth wear is difficult depending on region, food source, etc. Not by weight, antler size, or whatever you use to judge. Otherwise its all speculation.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

rackman323 said:


> The only way to tell the age is to have the teeth analyzed via cementum annuli. It similar to how a tree is aged...counting the rings in a section of the teeth. Even tooth wear is difficult depending on region, food source, etc. Not by weight, antler size, or whatever you use to judge. Otherwise its all speculation.


Correct, for the most part. The only thing is the rings dont represent years, they represent periods of stress. Typically winter would be one ring, but an injury or drought would also create a ring. This idea that people are aging deer by looking at the teeth is ridiculous, especially when someone like a taxidermist does it. Im a taxidermist myself, and I can promise these guys are just guessing. Even biologists are guessing. There are no standards for aging based on tooth wear because its impossible to create any standards. In the not so distant future, it will finally become accepted that the whole idea is laughable.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I know nothing is carved in stone.....and I know my sources can be wrong. I just find it hard to believe that if that's a 3.5 that I've killed 3 that are at least 4.5. I just find it to be confusing, I guess I doubt that my luck/skill is that good. I guess we'll never really know. The proffesor I sent my jaws to did the tooth softening/cross section/counting rings. I honestly don't know what to believe. Im happy with every deer I've shot. Genetics run well in my area, I do know that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> Im happy with every deer I've shot. .


Thats the important thing.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Correct, for the most part. The only thing is the rings dont represent years, they represent periods of stress. Typically winter would be one ring, but an injury or drought would also create a ring. This idea that people are aging deer by looking at the teeth is ridiculous, especially when someone like a taxidermist does it. Im a taxidermist myself, and I can promise these guys are just guessing. Even biologists are guessing. There are no standards for aging based on tooth wear because its impossible to create any standards. In the not so distant future, it will finally become accepted that the whole idea is laughable.


Agree, it all depends on diet with the back moliars! Very tuff to accuratle give a age with so many changes of diet with the species. Corn and acorns along with other food have different effects on back moliars.


----------

